# Nabucco remastering question



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

This is similar to my Karajan question, I guess. 

In 2009, Gobbi's Nabucco was released as an "originals" issue with 24/96 remastering. 

Then, in 2011, it was released again as part of the non-printed libretto 'Opera' series with no mention of remastering.

Can one assume that the later issue has the same 24/96 remastering as the earlier one?


----------

